# Etape Caledonia 2010



## magnatom (18 May 2009)

It's happening! Not only that but you can enter online here!
 
I've got to check with the wife, but hopefully I'll be up for this.

So who else is entering .


(Thanks to Maverick75 for spotting this)


----------



## fudgedog (18 May 2009)

Definitely up for it, despite the "problem" yesterdays event was brilliant and congrats to the organisers who handled the situation very well. The zip on saddle bag broke and I lost my glasses and mob phone, got call late afternoon from organisers to say they found them


----------



## LeeW (18 May 2009)

Thinking of doing it next year although I need to consider if it really is worth the carbon footprint which 700 miles of traveling produces. It was the longest car journey I have done by a long distance. Alternivly I may look at the train. 
Very Enjoyable ride. If I was to do it next year, due to the possibilty of a repeat of this years problems I may use tyre slime like I do on my commuting bike, not tested it with a tack yet but it is effective against thorns which are simular.


----------



## Scoosh (18 May 2009)

LeeW said:


> Thinking of doing it next year although I need to consider if it really is worth the carbon footprint which 700 miles of traveling produces. It was the longest car journey I have done by a long distance. Alternivly I may look at the train.



Not if you cycle


----------



## magnatom (18 May 2009)

I've been given the ok . 

So where is a good place to stay?


----------



## LeeW (18 May 2009)

Hmmm, don't think I have the time to ride all the way there and back


----------



## gavintc (18 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> I've been given the ok .
> 
> So where is a good place to stay?



Pitlochry, We stayed at Wellwood House just off the main street. A bit more expensive than some, but quite beautiful and we had a lovely room. 

http://www.wellwoodhouse.com/?gclid=CI6Sm7XVxpoCFQZgZwodYkYAsA

Sadly, we won't be entering next year as I have applied for a job abroad - should find out whether I have it next week.


----------



## LeeW (18 May 2009)

I used www.pitlochrybackpackershotel.com , cheap and cheerful. If you want basic accommodation almost on the start line then it's great. If you are looking for something posh then look elsewhere.


----------



## kennykool (19 May 2009)

Now i have calmed down a bit about the whole thing I have decided that I am indeed going to enter next year PLUS i'll be bringing more frinds along than the 8 I brought this year. 

I hope the event gets even BIGGER next year.


----------



## magnatom (19 May 2009)

Good on you kenny!

Well I have now entered. It would be brilliant if this event 'sold out' quickly sending a message to the idiots that we won't be bullied.

Anyway I am looking forward to the 'pulled along with the pelton' effect that I have heard about. I might need that to make it in my estimated 'under 5 hours 30 mins'.


----------



## kennykool (19 May 2009)

Thats it then......entry sorted.

Now focussing my energy on London-Paris Cycle in July....Hopefully the Frecnh Farmers don't object to us using their roads and try and sabotage the route!!!!!!


----------



## D-Rider (19 May 2009)

You know, it's only though Cycle Chat that I had ever heard of this event. Until now, of course, when it's all over the news and the papers! I really hope these idiots have scored a massive own goal and there's a massive turnout next year. I'm not going to commit to enter in the heat of the moment but it's on my radar now so I may well take part next year if I can get my fitness up......


----------



## kennykool (19 May 2009)

I have litterally just emailed my mate saying exactly that..... I reckon we should get accomodation etc booked up early doors cos with all the publicity that the event has had over the past few days I expect the entry to be full VERY quickly

Lets show these protestors that we wont stop cycling!!!!!!!


----------



## magnatom (19 May 2009)

Agree about accommodation. 

I want to keep the costs fairly low but to have somewhere fairly near the start. 

I'd be happy to share a twin room with someone.


----------



## LeeW (19 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Agree about accommodation.
> 
> I want to keep the costs fairly low but to have somewhere fairly near the start.
> 
> I'd be happy to share a twin room with someone.



A dorm bed at the pitlochry backpackers hotel will cost you all of £13 and it is about as close to the start as you are going to get. The room I stayed in had two sets of bunk beds. Although the place was fully booked, two people did not turn up (maybe put off by weather forecast?). Thus there was only me and one other rider in the room.


----------



## magnatom (19 May 2009)

I'm not a big fan of multi-bed dorms if I am keen to get some sleep before long day on the bike!

I'll probably book a twin room and offer the other bed to anyone who doesn't snore!

Breakfast looks like it might be a bit late for the start of the race though...


----------



## LeeW (19 May 2009)

They put on a special breakfast when I was there starting at 5am iirc.


----------



## magnatom (19 May 2009)

That's me booked in at the backpackers hotel. I have a twin room, so I'll be happy to share it with someone else. 

I warned them to expect a few more bookings shortly!


----------



## ferret fur (20 May 2009)

Well, I've entered, but judging by the way things seem to be going at the moment, I'll be staying in a large peleton for reasons of self preservation, rather than just for reasons related to wheel-sucking


----------



## mcd (21 May 2009)

It would appear that the saying still holds true - there's no such thing as bad publicity:

Etape Caledonia: 2010 Registrations Up 600%

!!!


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2009)

Now I've calmed down (calm for me anyway) I've decided to re-enter.


----------



## arranandy (21 May 2009)

I've entered for next year as well


----------



## magnatom (21 May 2009)

Can some slow riders please enter to keep me company?!


----------



## arranandy (21 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Can some slow riders please enter to keep me company?!



You can sit on my wheel


----------



## magnatom (21 May 2009)

arranandy said:


> You can sit on my wheel




As long as you have a pannier, and I can sit on it, this could just work...


----------



## LeeW (21 May 2009)

You can try and sit on my wheel but i doubt you would get much cover


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2009)

mcd said:


> It would appear that the saying still holds true - there's no such thing as bad publicity:
> 
> Etape Caledonia: 2010 Registrations Up 600%
> 
> !!!


Similar story, different paper, 500 have registered already.


----------



## Noodley (22 May 2009)

HLaB said:


> 500 have registered already.



Make that 501 


I'm in.


----------



## LeeW (22 May 2009)

I'm in too, I have a feeling it's gonna get full rather quickly. Now need to sort out accomodation before that gets fully booked.

Any other 'bent riders comming next year?


----------



## Noodley (22 May 2009)

LeeW said:


> Now need to sort out accomodation before that gets fully booked.



What about Mr Whateverhisnameis's garden?


----------



## kennykool (28 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Make that 501
> 
> 
> I'm in.




Noodley - well done on entering. We'll organise to meet up at take the ride together.

promise I will have a puncture repair kit this time!!!!!!!


----------



## magnatom (28 May 2009)

kennykool said:


> Noodley - well done on entering. We'll organise to meet up at take the ride together.
> 
> promise I will have a puncture repair kit this time!!!!!!!




Hold on, one goddamn minute! You haven't offered to ride with me! I am outraged! It's as if you think I might hold you back! Tsk!


----------



## Scoosh (28 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> What about Mr Whateverhisnameis's garden?


Nah - he's a bit far from the start


----------



## Noodley (28 May 2009)

kennykool said:


> Noodley - well done on entering. We'll organise to meet up at take the ride together.



That would be good  Suppose I'd better train then....


----------



## eldudino (12 Oct 2009)

RRRRRRRRRRRRight!

After having just got my new (and first) road bike, I'm up for doing the Etape next year. It'll give me something to aim for over the winter and try and do this bike some justice! 

Any info on when I can register - money's a bit tight at the moment, Mrs.Eldud is setting up a childminding business and there's no second income at the mo so I think I'll have to leave registering until after new year.

Final question - is there anything they offer to collect sponsorship or does that need to be done separately by myself?


----------



## adscrim (12 Oct 2009)

Keep and eye on the website - registration has been open since the day following this years event but I've no idea it 2010 is anywhere near capacity. I seem to remeber a note on the website saying wheen places were becoming limited.

With regards the sponsorship collection - set up a 'just giving' page!


----------



## eldudino (12 Oct 2009)

adscrim said:


> Keep and eye on the website - registration has been open since the day following this years event but I've no idea it 2010 is anywhere near capacity. I seem to remeber a note on the website saying wheen places were becoming limited.



Thanks for the heads-up, it does leave me in a bit of a quandary though, I might just have to chance it and hopefully I'll get a spot.



adscrim said:


> With regards the sponsorship collection - set up a 'just giving' page!



That's what I was thinking, does this have to be for Macmillan? Very good cause but I'd like to give to a charity of my choice.


----------



## B-B-BikeyStrike! (12 Oct 2009)

I'm thinking about doing this next year - i'll have to train obviously, but I'm pretty fit.

The only thing is, my steed at the moment is a Cannondale Badboy 700- a fast bike so it is, but is it gonna be unbearable for the 80 mile Etape? 

Am I racing a Ford Capri 2.0 Ghia in a race of Porsche 911's? Am i racing a German Shephard in a race of Palio horses? Silly car and animal analogies are most welcome.


----------



## eldudino (13 Oct 2009)

B-B-BikeyStrike! said:


> I'm thinking about doing this next year - i'll have to train obviously, but I'm pretty fit.
> 
> The only thing is, my steed at the moment is a Cannondale Badboy 700- a fast bike so it is, but is it gonna be unbearable for the 80 mile Etape?
> 
> Am I racing a Ford Capri 2.0 Ghia in a race of Porsche 911's? Am i racing a German Shephard in a race of Palio horses? Silly car and animal analogies are most welcome.



I'd say go for it, everybody loves a challenge!

You never know - you could be the fairground pony turning up to the Grand National and thrash the lot of them!


----------



## adscrim (13 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> does this have to be for Macmillan? Very good cause but I'd like to give to a charity of my choice.



No, no obligation to give to charity at all. The event is a MacMillan event so they obviously push that, but you can give to whom ever you wish.


----------



## Geraldom (13 Oct 2009)

I'm signed up.The thought of closed roads sounds bliss,but Schiehallion scares me a wee bit. should it ?

G


----------



## scook94 (13 Oct 2009)

Been thinking about doing this since I talked to TechMech about it a while back, still not sure though...


----------



## ACS (13 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Been thinking about doing this since I talked to TechMech about it a while back, still not sure though...



Me to, just not sure after last years tack throwing incident. 

Going to watch with interest and make a decision in the New Year.


----------



## eldudino (13 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Been thinking about doing this since I talked to TechMech about it a while back, still not sure though...





satans budgie said:


> Me to, just not sure after last years tack throwing incident.
> 
> Going to watch with interest and make a decision in the New Year.



Go oooooooooooooooooon! If you say yes then it'll give me an incentive to drag Steven out around the North Third every weekend!


----------



## scook94 (13 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> Go oooooooooooooooooon! If you say yes then it'll give me an incentive to drag Steven out around the North Third every weekend!



Think we might need something a bit tougher to train on than the North Third! Have you tried it yet on the new bike?


----------



## eldudino (13 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Think we might need something a bit tougher to train on than the North Third! Have you tried it yet on the new bike?



Not been out on it yet other than a couple of rides to work. I'm waiting for some thinner bars (width wise) and a gear tune up once I fit the bars. Hoping to go out on the Stirling Bike Club run this weekend, if not, I'll be going out on my own!

Anyway, North Third isn't that easy, especially if you combine it with an addition 30 miles round Kippen and back!


----------



## scook94 (13 Oct 2009)

eldudino said:


> Not been out on it yet other than a couple of rides to work. I'm waiting for some thinner bars (width wise) and a gear tune up once I fit the bars. Hoping to go out on the Stirling Bike Club run this weekend, if not, I'll be going out on my own!



Are you a member? How is it, and what are the club runs like?



eldudino said:


> Anyway, *North Third isn't that easy*, especially if you combine it with an addition 30 miles round Kippen and back!



Too true!


----------



## eldudino (13 Oct 2009)

scook94 said:


> Are you a member? How is it, and what are the club runs like?



Not been on one yet, tried to go out with the development ride (1st Saturday of every month) last week but it was called off due to the wind so we went for a coffee in BoA instead! Seemed like a good crowd and they said I should try the intermediate run so I was planning on going along on Saturday as the weather's looking fine.

Not a member yet, but I'm thinking of joining for the benefits of getting discounts at the local shops!


----------



## HLaB (13 Oct 2009)

Geraldom said:


> I'm signed up.The thought of closed roads sounds bliss,but Schiehallion scares me a wee bit. should it ?
> 
> G


Nah, Sciehallion is a pimple; it was much easier than I thought it'd be anyway you'll enjoy the closed roads


----------



## magnatom (13 Oct 2009)

Go on guys you know you want to. Just don't expect the same rules as a CC ride. I won't be waiting for you...


(I've just set myself up for a fall, haven't I! )


----------



## Noodley (13 Oct 2009)

Geraldom said:


> Schiehallion scares me a wee bit. should it ?



As HLaB said .... No.


----------



## adscrim (14 Oct 2009)

Geraldom said:


> I'm signed up.The thought of closed roads sounds bliss,but Schiehallion scares me a wee bit. should it ?
> 
> G



Absolutely not. It's actually quite an enjoyable climb - some steepish twisty sections but lots of recovery. It does drag a little towards the top but being surounded by like minded souls makes it good fun. Most importantly though, knowing there is nothing coming the other way on the descent is well worth the effort. Just pretend you're Cancellara and go for it.


----------



## Geraldom (14 Oct 2009)

Excellent news i'm ok on hills but had in my mind this may be beast. 

Yup, i'm hoping to put decent decents together on basis of no boy racers in other direction...

is it fast course ? headwinds ?

G


----------



## adscrim (16 Oct 2009)

Geraldom said:


> is it fast course ? headwinds ?
> 
> G



Other that some ups and downs at the beginning and end, plus the bump in the middle, it's pretty much flat so you should be able to get a fast ride out of it.


----------



## LeeW (2 Nov 2009)

I managed 19.6 Mph avg even with the tacks and the slow descent last year. For 2010 I want to get under 4 hours. 
I wonder if I should use the beano for 2010? with that I should be able to got under 3 hours, http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2337004960078124647GaTOhi
Not sure if I could get it up the big climb though due to lack of gears.


----------



## LeeW (16 Nov 2009)

Only 6 months to go 
Already thinking about it.
Will I be seeing anyone else at the backpackers hotel?


----------



## magnatom (17 Nov 2009)

LeeW said:


> Only 6 months to go
> Already thinking about it.
> Will I be seeing anyone else at the backpackers hotel?




Yup. That's where I am staying.


----------



## pickup1980 (17 Nov 2009)

whats the best training for this ride


----------



## magnatom (18 Nov 2009)

pickup1980 said:


> whats the best training for this ride



Riding your bike! 

Seriously, get out on your bike as much as you can and build up the miles, aiming to have done at least 50 miles before the sportive. Make sure you have some significant hills in your routes so that on the day of the sportive you aren't shocked by your first proper hill.

The more hilly miles you have in your legs beforehand the better.

Also aim to have average speeds of more than 13mph if you can, as this is the cut-off speed for the closed roads. 

Good luck.


----------



## Noodley (18 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> The more hilly miles you have in your legs beforehand the better.



But do not in any way think this is a hilly sportive. It is not. It is an opportunity to ride on closed roads and get a fast time over the distance, there are few hills to contend with.


----------



## magnatom (19 Nov 2009)

Noodley said:


> But do not in any way think this is a hilly sportive. It is not. It is an opportunity to ride on closed roads and get a fast time over the distance, there are few hills to contend with.



Indeed. I certainly didn't want to suggest that the Etape Caledonia route is a hilly one, but I remember my first attempt at reasonable hill and having not done it before it was quite a shock. Getting some hills in before will mean that you won't have anything to worry about with regards to hills on the ride itself and you can enjoy the ride.

I must admit I am really looking forward to it. I hade immense fun at the Trossachs Ton last year when I hooked up with a Peloton for the first time. It's an amazing experience. That was on open roads, so I can't wait for the same on closed roads!


----------



## adscrim (19 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Indeed. I certainly didn't want to suggest that the Etape Caledonia route is a hilly one,



It very much depends on whos eyes the route is viewed with. I don't think it's a hilly route, indeed I've stated such in this very thread. However, my wife has decided to enter and we took a drive to Rannoch with the kids and cycled round loch rannoch (very pleasurable if you get the chance). She has not cycled far in the past and when she has, it has been a gentle amble with kids on the bikes. On the drive over the Rannoch from the A9, the route the course takes, she was watching a road I referred to as some 'ups and downs' and questioning her decision. That got me thinking and I remembered that I saw people labouring on pretty much every incline. So while around half of the course is billiard table flat, there are some hills and getting some hilly miles into your legs will do you nothing but good.


----------



## LeeW (19 Nov 2009)

I've done the Lakeland loop (Includes Whinlatter, Wrynose and Hardknott) so I know what a proper hilly sportive is like, the etape caledonia is flat in comparison. I managed 19.5mph (computera) avg last year but was slowed somewhat by the tacks. I hope to break evens this year.


----------



## Noodley (19 Nov 2009)

LeeW said:


> I've done the Lakeland loop (Includes Whinlatter, Wrynose and Hardknott) so I know what a proper hilly sportive is like, the etape caledonia is flat in comparison. I managed 19.5mph (computera) avg last year but was slowed somewhat by the tacks. I hope to break evens this year.



I'll be on *your* wheel


----------



## magnatom (22 Nov 2009)

Noodley said:


> I'll be on *your* wheel




I'll have a rope tied to your wheel.


----------



## r0bbti (23 Nov 2009)

I too have entered this and am now having serious doubts. It is 81 miles with 6000ft of ascent, I think. Last weekend I cycled a 50mile loop which I thought was pretty hilly, BUT on putting it into the elevation bit of the bikehike website, it turned out to be less than 2000ft of ascent! I just cannot imagine being able to cycle another 30miles AND another 4000ft of climbing, I was totally knackered!!


----------



## magnatom (23 Nov 2009)

r0bbti said:


> I too have entered this and am now having serious doubts. It is 81 miles with 6000ft of ascent, I think. Last weekend I cycled a 50mile loop which I thought was pretty hilly, BUT on putting it into the elevation bit of the bikehike website, it turned out to be less than 2000ft of ascent! I just cannot imagine being able to cycle another 30miles AND another 4000ft of climbing, I was totally knackered!!



You'll be fine. I had a quick look for a route online and the one I looked at suggested that the EC has just over 4000 feet of climbing. You will also be doing this as a group and the group, pulls you along. It's amazing how much difference it makes.

Last year I did the Trossachs Ton (100 miles) and the furthest I had cycled until then was 50 miles. If you can cycle 50 miles just now (an you have this winter and spring to keep training) then you will have no problems.

P.S. Post the route you cycled and we can let you know if it was hilly or not!


----------



## r0bbti (23 Nov 2009)

I'm sure there is some fancy technical way of posting a route but I dont know it! Anyway, it went in a big circle in the Borders from Heriot, down to Stow then Clovenfords, then back along NCN1 to Innerleithen and back up (over the Moorfoots) to Heriot.


----------



## Waspie (23 Nov 2009)

r0bbti said:


> I'm sure there is some fancy technical way of posting a route but I dont know it! Anyway, it went in a big circle in the Borders from Heriot, down to Stow then Clovenfords, then back along NCN1 to Innerleithen and back up (over the Moorfoots) to Heriot.



That's a route I do on occasion except the other way round, heading to Innerleithen first.

I would say that it's a tougher route than the Etape Caledonia route, only one decent hill on the Etape and couple of lumpy bits. The rest is almost flat. 

Don't think there is a flat bit on the whole of the route you posted. You'll be fine.


----------



## just jim (23 Nov 2009)

An email received today from IMG suggests to book now before possible sell out in the new year. O.k, so it's a bit of hype, but if you are serious about doing it then don't leave it too late.


----------



## r0bbti (23 Nov 2009)

thanks for the encouragement, everyone. Maybe if the wind drops and the rain stops, I'll get out there again. Must practise more hills!


----------



## Waspie (23 Nov 2009)

r0bbti said:


> Must practise more hills!



Won't do you any harm at all, but I think you might be pleasantly surprised at the difficulty of the Etape Caledonia route compared to the Moorfoots one.


----------



## LeeW (23 Nov 2009)

I'm not sure where the climbing figures the organisers quote come from but although I cannot remember the exact number on my altimeter I know it was much less and many others have also mentioned that the 'official' figures seem higher than it really is.


----------



## HJ (27 Nov 2009)

r0bbti said:


> *I'm sure there is some fancy technical way of posting a route* but I dont know it! Anyway, it went in a big circle in the Borders from Heriot, down to Stow then Clovenfords, then back along NCN1 to Innerleithen and back up (over the Moorfoots) to Heriot.



Try bikemap.net, it is easy...


----------



## Noodley (27 Nov 2009)

r0bbti said:


> Must practise more hills!



Practice riding in a group.
Practice riding fast.
Practice riding fast in a group.

Don't worry too much about practising hills.


----------



## adscrim (30 Nov 2009)

There was a link to an entrant list posted on here for this years event (I think by LeeW - apologies if it wan't you Lee). Does anyone know if there is an entry list available for next year?

Thanks


----------



## adscrim (2 Dec 2009)

For those of you as nosey as me.

The list here is showing 3290 entrants - not sure if the field is limited to 3500 and equally unsure if all the entrants listed are for the full challenge course but it suggests that entry could be closing shortly.


----------



## LeeW (2 Dec 2009)

3307 entries now, 193 places left if 3500 is the max.
Even though there are entry spaces left I suspect accommodation in the area will be scarce.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Dec 2009)

I'm in 

Fortunately, my In-laws have a permanent caravan at the Faskally site, so accommodation shouldn't be too much of an ishoo.


----------



## adscrim (4 Dec 2009)

Entrant count now at 3344, 50+ additions in 2 days, at this rate entries will be closed long before the New Year.


----------



## gavintc (4 Dec 2009)

Clearly 'Mr Carpet Tacks' has had a significant affect on the event.


----------



## PpPete (4 Dec 2009)

Not the one he intended though.

Just goes to prove that all publicity is good is good publicicty - even if negatively intended.

Same thing happened to OMM. All the uninformed criticism of the 2008 event did was to ensure that the 2009 event was full within days of booking opening.


----------



## LeeW (5 Dec 2009)

I still remember when the police tried to stop critical mass in london and the next event had over double the number of riders.


----------



## adscrim (9 Dec 2009)

The entrant list has breached 3500 so I guess they're not stopping there! I wonder if they have been limited or have in the past self limited. It would be fantastic to see numbers in excess of 4000 and with 5 months to go, that must surely be within reach.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Dec 2009)

adscrim said:


> The entrant list has breached 3500 so I guess they're not stopping there! I wonder if they have been limited or have in the past self limited. It would be fantastic to see numbers in excess of 4000 and with 5 months to go, that must surely be within reach.


... bringing in even more revenue for the area (except for certain outlets ), which proves that Mr Tacks has clearly shot himself in the foot.

Anyone got an update of when he is next due in court ?


----------



## gavintc (10 Dec 2009)

It is a shame I will miss it next year - I should be nicely ensconced in Italy during this event.


----------



## TechMech (14 Dec 2009)

Well that's me entered!! 3638th (probable finishing position as well I expect lol)

Interestingly in the "Where did you hear about the race" section, one of the selections was "A news article about the 2009 race". I wonder how many folks put that down?

Once the Ice and Snow has been and gone, it'll be training time for me!! A bonus is that I live close enough to be able to go and cycle the course anytime


----------



## TechMech (21 Dec 2009)

OMG!! I've just had another look at the entry list, it's now at 3801!!!

That means 163 people have entered in just 1 week!!

I'm beginning to wonder if the road is going to be wide enough for everyone


----------



## Scoosh (24 Dec 2009)

TechMech said:


> OMG!! I've just had another look at the entry list, it's now at 3801!!!
> 
> That means 163 people have entered in just 1 week!!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if the road is going to be wide enough for everyone


It's not the width, it's the length that counts


----------



## kfinlay (3 Jan 2010)

Am I right in saying it's £56 plus a min of £150 sponsorship to be raised to enter?
Seems like a lot compared to other more difficult sportives but I take it that is due to the roads getting closed adding to the cost of organisation, so is it worth it?


----------



## Waspie (3 Jan 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Am I right in saying it's £56 plus a min of £150 sponsorship to be raised to enter?
> Seems like a lot compared to other more difficult sportives but I take it that is due to the roads getting closed adding to the cost of organisation, so is it worth it?



You only need to raise sponsorship if you take one of the MacMillan places. Last year they were still available once 'normal' entries were closed.

I did the event last year as well as a few cheaper, more difficult sportives. On balance I would say the £56 fee is worth it. I really enjoyed the closed roads, gives the event a completely different feel to the other sportives I've done.


----------



## kfinlay (3 Jan 2010)

I see, well it looks like it's only those places left now so will see what my plans are for the whole year and how that could fit in - it looks straight forward enough as only 1 hill to consider pity I've never done over 40 miles  as not been able to get comfortable on the bike for more than 2 hrs. It's still an event that you need to be able to say that you've done even if it's not as much of a challenge as some others .


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jan 2010)

kfinlay said:


> I see, well it looks like it's only those places left now so will see what my plans are for the whole year and how that could fit in - it looks straight forward enough as only 1 hill to consider pity I've never done over 40 miles  as not been able to get comfortable on the bike for more than 2 hrs. It's still an event that you need to be able to say that you've done even if it's not as much of a challenge as some others .


Most people quote the "only 1 hill to consider" - until they turn sharp left at Logierait towards Dunfallandy.  It's short but steep, comes after 70+ miles and has been known to catch out a few .

You'll be fine and fit by then, though 

Riding with 3,800 others can be a challenge too, in its own way ...


----------



## kfinlay (4 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> Most people quote the "only 1 hill to consider" - until they turn sharp left at Logierait towards Dunfallandy.  It's short but steep, comes after 70+ miles and has been known to catch out a few .
> 
> You'll be fine and fit by then, though
> 
> Riding with 3,800 others can be a challenge too, in its own way ...





Will take on board your advice Scoosh  May even take a run up that way and cycle the route beforehand as my mate is planning the Fred Whittle instead so would be good for us to both have a recce ride some time before the main day.

Riding with so many others is another thing I'm looking forward too and on closed roads - will have enough to concentrate on without worrying about cars


----------



## kfinlay (6 Jan 2010)

Well I know I'm late but that's me put my entry in so first Sportive in May 
Just got to get rid of this freezing weather and get some training in now but will make do with my cross trainer till then. Also planning Trossachs Ton then the Ken Laidlaw, Fred Whittle can wait til next year


----------



## adscrim (6 Jan 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Also planning Trossachs Ton then the Ken Laidlaw, Fred Whittle can wait til next year



You can now do the Fred Whitton challenge course any time of year - the Fred Whitton Four Seasons. They provide electronic timing chips to be swiped on boxes placed along the course.

The regular event gets so over subscribed they now operate a ballot for places.


----------



## kfinlay (6 Jan 2010)

Yeah I saw that adscrim but would like to be part of the main event so help push me to a better time - if I get a lotto place that is (don't think I'd do a sponsored placed)


----------



## Stephen-D (8 Jan 2010)

I signed up!!! woot now just need the snow and ice to clear of my street to get out B)


----------



## LynnA (25 Jan 2010)

A very non-technical question - how do you know what entrant number you are?


----------



## adscrim (25 Jan 2010)

you don't yet. the organisers will send out entrant information, including start times and numbers, closer to the day.

any numbers you've seen here relate to the total number of entrants any any given time.


----------



## LeeW (17 May 2010)

yippie, Finished in 3:59:09
Also managed to come 370th in KOTM, not bad considering some say 'bents cannot climb.


----------



## gordondshaw (17 May 2010)

Good time LeeW. Me and a pal set ourselves a goal of breaking the 5hr barrier in a Sportive for the first time and romped in witha time of 4:22.. Long way off your time, but we were absolutely delighted. Was a fantastic day, the only downside being my computer chip didn't activate!! Managed to have a good climb in the KOTM stage which my Garmin timed at 22:21 puting me in 225th place which made my day.


----------

